
A Perfect Laptop for Coding, Gaming, and Zooming - simonebrunozzi
https://onezero.medium.com/microsoft-finally-made-a-perfect-laptop-for-coding-gaming-and-zooming-2cc9a7148fca
======
greatgib
For 'videoconference' you mean i Guess? Because a laptop just for zooming on
pictures... Joke aside, stop being lame and trying to sound 'cool' n'y using a
company name without reason!

